# more projects from reclaimed wood



## cranbrook2 (19 Feb 2006)

Hi everyone, here are some more projects that i have made from reclaimed wood.


----------



## cranbrook2 (19 Feb 2006)

heres a few more


----------



## Waka (20 Feb 2006)

John

They all look great, very imaginative, thanks for sharing.


----------



## MikeW (20 Feb 2006)

cranbrook2":224q04ez said:


> Hi everyone, here are some more projects that i have made from reclaimed wood.


Wow, pretty cool John!

Thanks, Mike


----------



## devonwoody (20 Feb 2006)

Great use of reclaimed timber. Do you hibernate during the winter months or do you have indoor construction projects?


----------



## CYC (20 Feb 2006)

Excellent stuff, I like them all 
Is this all on your estate? :shock:


----------



## Anonymous (20 Feb 2006)

Lovely work john and imaginative design. Particularly the first proejct photo

Also a bit jealous of your white landscape, we don't see too much of that these days over here but I clearly remember being up to my knees in snow in the winter 20 years ago


----------



## cranbrook2 (20 Feb 2006)

Thank you gentlemen. 
i live on a 100 acre farm so i have lots of room to keep building. we have 3 or 4 ft of snow right now.
the first 2 pictures of the sitting area were built in my house. i built it in pieces then i assemble it outside. i have a shop but it's not heated. 
thanks again everyone
john


----------



## Bean (20 Feb 2006)

John nice work, nice place  

Bean (ex of Hamilton)


----------



## tim (21 Feb 2006)

Nice stuff John - although those geese look a little uncomfortable.

Cheers

Tim (who's off to BC on Friday!)


----------



## cranbrook2 (21 Feb 2006)

thank you guys . i had to screw the geese down so they don't fly away. :wink:


----------



## cranbrook2 (24 Feb 2006)

hello again everyone here are some pics i took today .nice whether


----------



## Neomorph (24 Feb 2006)

The picture third from the top in the first post looks just like it has come from the "Lion, the Witch an the Wardrobe"  

... and those bird boxes look better than my flat. Bird hotels more like lol.


----------



## cranbrook2 (26 Feb 2006)

thank you John for the kind words :lol:


----------



## Rosco (5 Mar 2006)

Hi,
what wonderful things you have made. But I have a silly question how on earth do you use the privy in so much snow.

All the best,
Chris.


----------



## Alf (5 Mar 2006)

Rosco":11ie4qgq said:


> But I have a silly question how on earth do you use the privy in so much snow.


Quickly. :wink:


----------



## cranbrook2 (6 Mar 2006)

Thank you guys
originally i was going to use it for a out house but it looked too nice so now i use it for a garden tool shed. 
i still have 99 acres to pee on :shock:


----------



## Richard in Smithville (7 Mar 2006)

Hello John. Nice seeing a familier face on this side of the Atlantic. Those bird houses look good on any continent  .


----------



## cranbrook2 (8 Mar 2006)

Hi and thanks Richard 
.glad to see you on the other side of the pond here 
this is a great site  

john


----------



## cranbrook2 (15 Mar 2006)

This is a planter box i built today .
it is made from 8 yr old reclaimed fence boards
it took me 3 hrs to build and cost about $ 5.00 (nails)
it is 46" sq x 16.25" high


----------



## devonwoody (15 Mar 2006)

Cost a bit to fill with compost!!!!!

Perhaps you have a solution to that one?

How about lining with polythene, fill with water, and grow aquatic plants :x


----------



## cranbrook2 (15 Mar 2006)

Thank you Devonwoody. that is an excellent idea. i was thinking the same thing .
it would cost more to fill it than to build it. i think your idea is perfect. you just gave me some great ideas. :roll: the next project i do will also be a water feature. thanks again.  
john


----------



## devonwoody (16 Mar 2006)

And dont forget that Niagra falls is just around the corner. You could pinch a bit off the block :x


----------



## cranbrook2 (18 Mar 2006)

Here are some pics of my new waterfall .made out of the same material. it is built in 3 pieces. that's so i can get it out of my kitchen. it is 68" high x 74" wide. it cost me about $ 10.00 to build. :roll:


----------



## devonwoody (19 Mar 2006)

I think that garden ornament is very attractive but it would look better sited in front of another project such as a copy of the Empire State Building(N.Y.) 

So come on John get cracking.  :wink:  

Only Joking.


----------



## cranbrook2 (21 Mar 2006)

Thanks Devonwoody. i am running out of things to build. i need some new ideas :roll: 
john


----------



## cranbrook2 (5 Apr 2006)

hi everyone here is another birdhouse i am working on.
it is made from 120 yr old reclaimed barn wood that was headed to the fire pit. in fact it was on my fire pit. this house will be 3 stories and an attic with dormers. it is 5 and a half ft wide. :lol: 

























part 2 coming soon. thanks for looking.
john


----------



## devonwoody (5 Apr 2006)

Hi John,

Which planet are you on?

The pussy cat cats are waking up we see.


----------



## cranbrook2 (8 Apr 2006)

here,s a few more pictures. it's getting there :lol:


----------

